#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-22
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> how's things wrst
<wrst> pretty good cyberanger don't hate me but trying out kde on ubuntu 10.10
<wrst> or actually the kubuntu-desktop
 * cyberanger doesn't hate wrst, just kde
 * cyberanger points wrst to openbox or lxde
<wrst> i know lots of people that use kde so i try to keep up to date plus with all the gnome changes coming i like to keep my options open
<cyberanger> open, as in openbox ;-)
<cyberanger> well, ubuntu is making alot of changes
<cyberanger> & it's disconerning to me
<wrst> well i don't really mind them i don't think :)
<wrst> what has you so disturbed cyberanger?
<cyberanger> mainly the removal or modifacation of gnu tools, getting rid of xorg
<cyberanger> in short, alot of changes in an exteremly short amount of time
<wrst> not for sure what that first one is cyberanger, but i suspect xorg won't be gone terribly soon
<wrst> which really xorg makes sense its some really old technology
<cyberanger> true, but it's not one item, it's the big picture
<wrst> i kinda like it
<wrst> i like it they aren't afraid to do their own thing
<wrst> hello linuxman410
<linuxman410> hi wrst
<linuxman410> i am using linuxmint with openbox
<linuxman410> wrst did u find a laptop
<wrst> still looking linuxman410 probably be months before i buy :)
<wrst> linuxman410: i have just never been a fan of mint
<linuxman410> how come
<wrst> its good but for some reason just never fit me have never tried the combo you are trying
<wrst> i think its just because i don't like the default menu system linuxman410
<linuxman410> i just installed debian 5.06 on another machine
<wrst> i haven't had any natty updates in a few days, i'm thinking something is wrong
<linuxman410> that does not sound rite
<cyberanger> wrst: what mirror
<cyberanger> do you use
<wrst> had been using the US mirror but a bug report out need to disable extra repos and switch to main mirror seems to be fixing some
<wrst> oh yeah that did it
<wrst> 200MB's to dl
<wrst> goodnight all
<cyberanger> night wrst
<Xpistos> morning everyone
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> morning Xpistos & wrst
<wrst> cyberanger:  how are you doing?
<cyberanger> not well, I shouldn't have stayed up all night (again)
<cyberanger> just tired, but that's it
<cyberanger> knocked out a bit of work on a few things, gotta stay up for another 3 or 4 hours, then I'll be out cold
<wrst> yeah cyberanger you need to sleep on occassion :)
<cyberanger> yeah, just on occassion, ugh
<wrst> ha ha i kinda enjoy the whole sleep thing
<Svpernova09> Hey netritious
<wrst> hello Svpernova09 and netritious
<Svpernova09> o.
<Svpernova09> o/     rather
<netritious> hey wrst, Svpernova09
<netritious> what are you two up to?
<wrst> monday of a short week netritious so i'm having fun and trying to fit a weeks worth of work into 3 days :)
<wrst> how about you?
<netritious> not much wrst...can't wait till Thu for that turkey and dressing!
<Xpistos> so is Novell's sale a good thing or a bad one?
<wrst> i love the dressing, i don't think so highly of the turkey :)
<Svpernova09> Short work week, trying to be productive :_D
<netritious> cool
<netritious> Xpistos: not sure man...I had no idea Novell was considered so valuable
<Xpistos> Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't novell hold a lot of valuable linux patents?
<Xpistos> if that is true, according to the story, micrsoft is gong to buy several intellectual properties for 450 mill
<Xpistos> that sounds not so good
<netritious> I'm not sure Xpistos everything I've read seems to say that Suse will be kept separate, although nothing detailed described what 'keeping it separate' actually means
<Xpistos> Attachmate says that it plans to operate Novell as two business units: Novel and SUSE and to join these with Attachmate and NetIQ, its other holdings. The completion of the acquisition is still subject to the usual regulatory conditions and to the approval of the stockholders.
<netritious> I'm not to worried about it...I don't think the acquisition is going to change the landscape for Linux distributions as a whole
<netritious> I do wonder what's going to happen to Mono though
<netritious> which is the only free open source alternative to .NET
<Xpistos> isn't  dot GNU the same too?
<netritious> Xpistos: never heard of dot gnu
 * cyberanger wishes he had a bigger hdd
<cyberanger> kinda hard to apply https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror when the hdd is too small
<cyberanger> so one project down, another two were sucessful today, one of which is done
<cyberanger> netritious: have you ever thought of hosting a mirror?
 * cyberanger seems to be missing all the activity lately
<Xpistos> Non iPad tablet makers really fucked up this holiday
<Xpistos> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/how-the-ipad-stole-androids-tablet-christmas/14753?tag=nl.e550
<Xpistos> They could've made crazy money
<netritious> cyberanger: I have
<cyberanger> netritious: I started on that myself, but realized my drives are too small
<cyberanger> did you actually do it, or just an idea?
<netritious> it just depends on what you want to mirro...like I only mirror deb's and not src
<netritious> yes I have a mirror for hardy and lucid
<netritious> http://www.netritious.com/software/ubuntu/local-ubuntu-repository/
<cyberanger> ah, yeah, that works (& probally could pass for what I'm really needing anyhow)
<cyberanger> but what I'm wanting it'd be easier to setup apache2 & then run rsync twice, rsync://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu & rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cyberanger> becuase I do want it to be a public mirror, kinda have to do that
<netritious> why are you making the mirror public?
<netritious> and if you host a public mirror you should probably host src too
<cyberanger> atm it boils down to most of my linux stunts, I know it works, I wanna see up close, or at least the more stubborn (& thankfully less common) idk, cause I can?
<netritious> I was just curious :)
<cyberanger> but later on (within a year) it'll help with some projects & after that I'll ship the drive to a remote place with alot of machines
<cyberanger> oh, I wasn't saying that harshly, just explaining that sometimes I just feel like walking into a (metaphorical) minefield with no good reason why :-D
<netritious> I didn't take it that way
<Xpistos> Damn I can smell that turkey soup already!@
<netritious> it's all good cyberanger ;)
<netritious> brb
<cyberanger> I know of a guy that is planing a coderspace in alaska, kinda remote in ISP terms (actually, more than isp terms) or some charities in Africa or Latin America
<cyberanger> could be helpful with #swissknife-router
<cyberanger> who knows, just a burning desire that isn't pointless, I'm just doing it irreguardless of the point ;-)
<cyberanger> I like your setup (wasn't what I was expecting when I said mirror orignally) but for my uses I'm pretty much doing that with squid & ntp & cron
<cyberanger> any way I look at it though, it will be useful
 * cyberanger kicks ATF out of the channel with a full auto AK-74SU
<Svpernova09> lol :_X
<cyberanger> whata know, it worked better than expected
<cyberanger> I was expecting ruby ridge
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-23
<wrst> good mornign everyone
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> what up my peeps
<wrst> not much Xpistos how about with you?
<Xpistos> working on a project and I have hit a snag
<Xpistos> I need some help from my boys today. Anybody know how to setup VNC on a headless server so when I try to vnc I can get a wm?
<Svpernova09> Simple.
<Svpernova09> Don't use a WM
<Svpernova09> :_)
<Xpistos> Well let em tell you why
<Xpistos> I have about 14 DVDs that I have to make for a present
<Xpistos> and I can't do this in the command line
<Xpistos> so I need a wm
<Xpistos> but
<Xpistos> each dvd takes like 5 hours+ to compile
<Xpistos> I don't want to hose my laptop for this
<Svpernova09> Is the server local to your network or out on the internet somewhere.
<electricus> Xpistos: i can help you out with that
<Xpistos> So I want to be able to connect to the server in a gui and tell it to do the compileing
<Xpistos> Ues it is local
<electricus> we were messing around with that very thing on amazon ec2
<Xpistos> Right now, I have Openbox installed but set to run only when I startx on the box itself
<Svpernova09> Ideally for a WM on a server machine you'll want to install gnome / gdm / X / whatever change the runlevel to 3.
<Xpistos> I installed vnc4server but I can't get the VNC to connect
<electricus> did you put a :1 at the end of the address?
<Xpistos> electricus: yep
<Xpistos> that was internal
<Svpernova09> Doesn't the VNC server have to be running with a logged in session?
<Svpernova09> IE it can't connect to GDM, but has to connect to the logged in session.
<Xpistos> I think it is running onf the server
<Svpernova09> Right, but there is a difference between the login manager and the actual WM session
<Svpernova09> the VNC server connects you to the WM session, but that's not running until you login.
<Xpistos> I loging to the command line
<Svpernova09> Right, but you're not logging into the *WM*
<Svpernova09> Or starting the WM
<Svpernova09> Command line login isn't using the GUI login manager
<Svpernova09> So simply logging into the command line isn't launching a WM session.
<Xpistos> so I have to change the runtime to 3?
<Svpernova09> Changing GDM/X to 3 just means it won't launch at boot time.
<Svpernova09> but will launch when you run startx.
<Xpistos> but that won't happen from the command lin
<Xpistos> e
<Svpernova09> startx should launch your WM, where restarting/starting GDM should launch the gui login manager, which allows you to login and it will launch the WM.
<Svpernova09> Actually...
<electricus> here's what we did to get vnc'd into a ubuntu machine on ec2 cloud
<electricus> https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=1bxa7CQ_YJE_nlbhSNXvr6hVUMgwygPmXrLTFlTlFF9c&sort=name&layout=list&pid=0B74xawNimMWlOGQyZGFmMDctYzI4My00NWJlLTkzNzUtNGNiNjFiNGRjMmE1
<Svpernova09> If you terminal in, and run startx, it may launch the WM on the system.
<electricus> specifically step 10
<Xpistos> electricus: Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested is not available.
<electricus> what about this:  https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B74xawNimMWlOGQyZGFmMDctYzI4My00NWJlLTkzNzUtNGNiNjFiNGRjMmE1&hl=en
<electricus> CookLUG Ubuntu 10.10 EC2 Setup Procedure
<Xpistos> sane
<Xpistos> same
<electricus> what's your email Xpistos?
<Xpistos> greekpackrat@gmail.com
<Svpernova09> http://bitnami.org/article/how-to-install-ubuntu-desktop-on-ec2-ebs
<Svpernova09> May help
<electricus> coming your way
<Xpistos> Svpernova09: when I try to startx on the cmdln it says user not authroize to run the x server
<Svpernova09> Running it as root or a local user?
<Svpernova09> regular user*
<Xpistos> I just told it to run as sudo
<Svpernova09> Try just "startx"
<Svpernova09> as non-root userr
<Xpistos> that is what I did first
<Xpistos> sudo startx worked but startx did not
<Svpernova09> Naturally.
<Svpernova09> I still hate hte sudo way of doing htings
<Svpernova09> Give me root and let me toast my system if I want to. hehhe
<Xpistos> now it keeps saying no protocol specified over and over
<Xpistos> electricus: xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/xpistos/.Xauthority
<Xpistos> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/xpistos/.Xauthority
<electricus> what is the complete address you are using in your vnc client Xpistos?
<Xpistos> kronos.olympus.net:4
<electricus> try kronos.olympus.net:5901
<electricus> also try kronos.olympus.net::5901
<Xpistos> when I do the first it says it can't find the second
<Xpistos> and remoted Desktop viewer says it doesn't see the vnc server
<electricus> what distro is the machine you are connecting to?
<Xpistos> ubuntu, ubuntu server
<electricus> oh.. i see.  does that have a desktop environment preloaded?
<electricus> i don't think it does
<Svpernova09> You'll have to install ubuntu-desktop on it.
<Xpistos> ubuntu on the laptop does, the server doesn't
<electricus> ok.. and you did that?
<Xpistos> I did not install ubuntu-desktop
<Xpistos> too many resources
<electricus> ah. well that or some other desktop environment/window manager/xorg will be need4ed
<Svpernova09> lol
<Svpernova09> Yeah, you've gotta have a WM to run to connect to.
<electricus> :-)
<Xpistos> I have openbox on installed and xinit
<electricus> did you install xorg Xpistos?
<Xpistos> I installed xinit
<electricus> you need to 'apt-get install xorg'
<electricus> xinit is just one part of xorg
<Xpistos> installing it now
<electricus> did you create a non-root user?
<Xpistos> yes
<electricus> and you are running as that?
<Xpistos> trying
<electricus> well.. i guess it shouldn't matter technically
<electricus> i would though just to do it
<electricus> i would log out as root and ssh back in as the normal user that has sudo permissions (after xorg is finished installing)
<Xpistos> I am not logged in as root
<electricus> ok.. good deal
<electricus> so you have sudo permission i see.. ok
<electricus> got xorg yet?
<Xpistos> uyes
<Xpistos> yes
<electricus> ok.. now in your home dir.. see if you have a .xinit file
<electricus> ls -la
<Xpistos> no i don't
<electricus> ok.. do you have any other .x or .X... files?
<Xpistos> .xauthority, .xauthority-c and .xauthority-l
<electricus> ok
<electricus> just to make sure .. while in your home dir.. do a 'cp /etc/skel/* . -Rvf'
<electricus> Xpistos: that will give you all the files you need for a 'user profile' you could say :-)
<electricus> then you need to add 'exec openbox-session' to your .xinit file (without quotes)
<electricus> if there still is no .xinit file, just make one
<Xpistos> should I delete the .Xauthority stuff
<electricus> no need
<electricus> then kill any/all x related processes.. kill all vncserver processes..
<Xpistos> cp: cannot stat `/etc/skel/*': No such file or directory
<electricus> don't use quotes..
<electricus> commands are just typically surrounded with 'quotes' for clarity when chatting
<Xpistos> I didn''t
<Xpistos> cp /etc/skel/* . -Rvf
<electricus> yes
<Xpistos> yeah, that is what I did when I got the error
<electricus> ok..never mind then.. must be a ubuntu thing
<electricus> or ubuntu server thing i should say
<electricus> ok.. then just add 'exec openbox-session' to your .xinit file (without quotes)
<electricus> if there still is no .xinit file, just make one
<electricus> oh crap.. sorry about that Xpistos
<electricus> the file is .xinitrc NOT .xinit  my bad
<electricus> just enter the command 'nano .xinitrc' while in your home dir
<electricus> what do you see?
<electricus> Xpistos: I'll be here hangin out if you need more help/get caught up
<Xpistos> sorry had a call
<Xpistos> trying now
<Xpistos> cat .xinitrc says "exec openbox-session
<electricus> ok..very good
<Xpistos> no what should I don
<Xpistos> do
<electricus>  kill any/all x related processes.. kill all vncserver processes..
<electricus> or just simply reboot to simplify that
<Xpistos> ps isn't showing any
<Xpistos> just bash and ps
<electricus> do a 'ps aux|grep vnc'
<electricus> do you get any output?
<electricus> if so kill kill kill
<wrst> electricus: glad i read the backlog a little i thought you were having some anger issues :)
<electricus> :-)
<Xpistos> I killed everything but xpistos  10881  0.0  0.0   3324   804 pts/0    S+   09:53   0:00 grep --color=auto vnc
<Xpistos>  won't die
<electricus> ah..just reboot the server
<Xpistos> I hate to do it but here goes
<electricus> make life easier on yourself :-)
<Xpistos> ok, i did but it still shows a process running
<electricus> vncserver process?
<Xpistos> xpistos   2179  0.0  0.0   3324   812 pts/0    S+   09:57   0:00 grep --color=auto vnc
<electricus> ok..well just do a startx now
<Xpistos> user or sudo
<electricus> user only
<Xpistos> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Xpistos> xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<Xpistos> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<Xpistos> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/xpistos/.Xauthority
<electricus> when logging into the server do you log in as root first and then su to be normal user?  or do you log in directly as the normal user?
<Xpistos> directly as the user
<Xpistos> I haven't enable the root login and do all "admin" stuff as sudo
<electricus> i see
<electricus> how about trying to create another user..
<electricus> 'sudo useradd username -m'
<electricus> 'sudo passwd username'
<electricus> then log out and log back in with the new username
<electricus> Xpistos: have you considered using webmin if you need to administer things with a gui?
<electricus> it may be a much simpler solution for you then running xorg/openbox
<Xpistos> I have webmin installed but I use it sparingly
<electricus> ok..just asking
<Xpistos> I need the gui to do some dvd creation in devede
<Xpistos> okay, i got it working in my vm
<electricus> good deal
<Xpistos> but not on my server
<electricus> Xpistos: if you are running a windows workstation.. you could just use DeVeDe build for windows
<electricus> seems like more of a desktop kind of thing anyway
<Xpistos> I am not
<electricus> ok.. well why not just use your linux desktop
<Xpistos> because the files take like 5 hours to compile
<electricus> wow
<electricus> i would just run a desktop version of linux in your vm then.. would make things much simpler.. plus your going to need tons of codecs and stuff like that i would assume
<electricus> just seems like using a server distro for that kind of thing is the long road
<Xpistos> I don't have a vm on the server
<Xpistos> and again, that would take up to many resources
<Xpistos> what I should do is just install gdm and then tell it not to start until I start it
<Xpistos> but I am not sure if I can do tht from the commnd line
<electricus> hmm..well you are going to be getting about 2/3 of the gtk desktop.. just to get devede running
<electricus> a stripped down ubunut gnome desktop can run on less than 200mb of ram after startup
<electricus> and even trying to run a lightweight desktop like open box.. even after loading up all you need.. is going to be about that anyway
<electricus> honestly
<electricus> i have a friend who runs 'ratpoison' as his desktop.. the pinnacle super minimalistic person you could imagine.  and he has nearly the entire gtk system just to run various apps / web browser /etc..
<Xpistos> i got it
<Xpistos> well internally I got it
<electricus> good deal
<Xpistos> I have to set the firewall to let me connect from here but my laptop is connected at the house
<Xpistos> www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/26/how-to-connect-to-your-headless-server-with-vncgui/
<electricus> ah tightvnc.. much better
<Xpistos> it isn't pretty  but it will get the job done
<electricus> lol
<electricus> yep
<Xpistos> and I am connected from work direct now too
<electricus> hows the screen refresh/performance?
<Xpistos> good
<electricus> nice
<Xpistos> or good enough anyway
<electricus> something entertaining:  http://a3.twimg.com/profile_background_images/2963037/4cc84fd3aa07c31901cb669b5ab3565689bdb09e.jpg
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-24
<Dan9186[MM]> anyone around?
<cyberanger> no, not round, just a square ;-)
<cyberanger> what's up Dan9186[MM]
<Dan9186[MM]> i've got someone needing a web based time clock solution, was gonna see if anyone had suggestions for em
<cyberanger> are they wanting to host it?
<cyberanger> or just embed one?
<cyberanger> I was a fan of (well, still am, I just don't need it, gotten so used to things it's all in my head now) http://www.timeanddate.com/
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: I'd have to know more to recommend something specific
<Dan9186[MM]> he's pretty well open to just about anything
<cyberanger> but that tool had helped many I know (plus myself till memory picked up the task)
<Dan9186[MM]> if it needs to be hosted here i think it will be, if it works from the cloud then great
<Dan9186[MM]> hmm, time clock as in clock in for work clock out for work
<Dan9186[MM]> etc
<cyberanger> of course, if you want your tax dollars at work http://www.time.gov ain't bad, just dunno how I'd embed it
<cyberanger> aka punching the clock
<Dan9186[MM]> yup
<cyberanger> uh, yeah, that reminds me, I was gonna shoot you a list of stuff for that
<cyberanger> which isn't on this machine, must be on my desktop
<Dan9186[MM]> hehe
<Dan9186[MM]> rofl
<cyberanger> when are you gonna be on next time, or do you have an email addy I can shoot it too
<Dan9186[MM]> is ok i think he just found something he wants to try
<Dan9186[MM]> ...i never log out of here, but feel free to e-mail me at dan9186@gmail.com
 * cyberanger wonders why when these things happen, he's allways away from the machine that has what's needed
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: um, I should have asked for you to obsfucate that or PM it
<cyberanger> google has it's hands on it, thus so will spambots
<cyberanger> well, if you want the list, I can get that this week (thanksgivining should have all my machines in the same room)
<Dan9186[MM]> oh well, spambots can have it, does not matter to me
 * cyberanger just repaired his wifi card & volia
<cyberanger> it works
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: didn't expect you to be up at 5:30
<wrst> that's my get up time cyberanger
<wrst> thankfully it wont be for the next four days after today
<cyberanger> hehe, well all the more reason to celebrate
<cyberanger> I had to rewire the antennas, then run rfkill to clear the card again
<cyberanger> but I knew it was an antenna issue or something of that nature
<cyberanger> so it's all fixed, woot
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<wrst> how did you figure all of that out?
<cyberanger> for once, a nice clean error message was straight forward
<cyberanger> not to metion the timing of things
<cyberanger> my monitor has it's housing failing, on most laptops have the antennas in the housing too
<wrst> ok didn't know that either cyberanger
<cyberanger> so combind the two, plus it was wifi, I had only two places to look
 * wrst takes notes
<cyberanger> since software was working the day before the error, but the housing issue got worse in between, rather convinent
<cyberanger> wrst: one of the most logical issues, with one of the most simple error messages, the only tricky part was taking apart the laptop to fix it all
<wrst> yeah cyberanger that's something i have never done much of, well i did take my brothers netbook apart
<wrst> but i didnt' realize taht the antennas usually resided in the lid
<cyberanger> that's common, but I don't think all are that way
<cyberanger> maybe they are, idk
<cyberanger> but it seems to be real common on the machines I've seen personally
<wrst> that's good to know cyberanger
<wrst> i know on that netbook it had wires going to the antenna but didn't know where they were at but i suspect in the lid also and that makes sense that's the highest point
<cyberanger> & the point you raise up like a linksys wrt54gl
<cyberanger> less metal, only thin plastic (my case it's too thin)
<wrst> i have been researching some laptops cyberanger i think in the next few months i may have to have one when my screen falls off
<cyberanger> yours too
<cyberanger> that's my issue
<cyberanger> plastic broke, sorta like a stripped screw
<cyberanger> dumb kensington lock
<wrst> yeah cyberanger its cracking around the hinge and starting to hang open
<wrst> i would love to buy from zareason or system76 but the big box guys have a lot better deals on better hardware
<cyberanger> I'd like empror penguin's toughbooks
<wrst> i will check them out cyberanger
<wrst> ahh yes i have looked at them, they dont' look like  the most modern looking stuff in the world
<cyberanger> true, but they just don't break
<cyberanger> it might be overkill, it certainly kills my wallet, but I do want it sturdy
<cyberanger> it doesn't have to be a toughbook, but toughbooks just don't break
<wrst> yeah i was speaking of all their stuff isn't the most modern in the world
<wrst> when i get there i may go with an HP or ASUS seems to be a decent balance of price/quality
<wrst> i would love to buy a macbook pro but my goodness they are crazy expensive
<cyberanger> I'm replacing a 2 & 1/2 year old HP
<cyberanger> quality varies in brands too, not just between them
<wrst> oh yes agreed
<wrst> i have about a 3 year old gateway
<wrst> it was a 499 tiger direct special 3 years is about what i suspected
<wrst> i really want one that has opensource drivers that work for it, but video i'm not so sure about i really like nvidia as far as video goes
<Xpistos> Morning er body
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<wrst> what's going on?
<Xpistos> not much
<Xpistos> slow day at work
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey dude
<cyberanger> wrst: video is a mess, open, closed, broken or old
<cyberanger> intel, chip, open, old
<wrst> cyberanger:  i really have no issues with nvidia using their driver
<wrst> ati on the other hand ....
<cyberanger> it depends on the card too, we are talking drivers after all
<cyberanger> plus it was a broad comment, meant more as a statement for an area of improvement
<wrst> agreed on that but i've foudn that with modern nvidia stuff i've had no issues really
<cyberanger> I found one, the pricetag
<wrst> that is true but it works
<cyberanger> my wallet disagrees on it working here ;-)
 * cyberanger is considering giving ntpd & gpsd another try, after reading more info on it today, might have found the missing issue from my last try
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: are you still needing that list, I can get it tommorow
<wrst> cyberanger: when i was pricing cards for my desktop not a huge difference but in laptops seems to be a huge difference
<wrst> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/
<cyberanger> well, it's laptops i use the most, but even desktops can be overboard when integrated would do
<wrst> well if you never use graphics i suppose so cyberanger :P
<wrst> mhall119: i am enjoying your facebook post :)
<mhall119> thanks
<wrst> you are welcome
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-25
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: sure ill taje the list if youve got it available
<cyberanger> I will tommorow or friday (the two days where I'll be near a backup drive that I know has it, saves me the issue here)
<cyberanger> wheel of fortune: can I have a k? who messed up the puncuation :P
 * cyberanger kids, knows he messes up too
<wrst> :P
<cyberanger> wrst: put that tounge back in before I find my sissors
 * cyberanger has found them 8<
<wrst> ha ha that would make a lot of people happy cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: someone want's to cut out your tounge?
<wrst> yeah who doesn't?
 * cyberanger says "to fbi agents listening in, this is not to be intrupted as a threat, but I would gladly take the money"
<wrst> but cyberanger that wouldn't stop me from talking in here :)
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: we'll just see if you suddenly disappear from the channel
 * cyberanger says what's that dark looking object in the sky, sounds like a flying motorcycle
 * cyberanger asks the agent when did you all put the cia logo on your black choppers
<Dan9186[MM]> hehe
 * cyberanger asks what does this button do & presses it before an answer is givin
 * cyberanger wonders how the CIA managed to find osama & strap in onto a nuke & wire it to such a shiny button without the president knowing
 * cyberanger considers if the president didn't know about that nuke or shiny button, who knows about me, better yet where am I?
<cyberanger> [END TRANSMISSION]
<cyberanger> <static>boom</static>
 * cyberanger thanks you all for listening to conspiry theroies, the question you must answer now, are all conspiries just theroies
<wrst> cyberanger:  i wasn't paying attention :)
<cyberanger> 8<
<wrst> cyberanger: you will love this i'm playing with kde
<cyberanger> 8<
<Dan9186[MM]> lol, not a fan of kde?
<wrst> me either Dan9186[MM]
<Dan9186[MM]> then why would you subject yourself to such torture?
<wrst> just looking at it Dan9186[MM] but it doesn't work so well on my laptop
<Dan9186[MM]> lol so just not convincing then
<wrst> no i use the opensource ati driver and it doesn't like something so well
<Dan9186[MM]> ah
<Dan9186[MM]> hmm, i'm playing around with the windows imagex piece, and i'm actually rather impressed with it
<Dan9186[MM]> but, i still love the fact that i do all my windows testing now within ubuntu
<jfenn2199> good very early morning all
<Dan9186[MM]> jfenn2199: yes, memphians aren't supposed to be up that early, at least not normal ones
<jfenn2199> haha yeah
<jfenn2199> Well it's only acceptable to be up this early if you're still up from the night before
<Dan9186[MM]> lol yeah that is true i suppose
<jfenn2199> and I feel like pre-alpha 11.04 is a good excuse to still be up so.... yeah
<jfenn2199> anyway happy Thanksgiving
<Dan9186[MM]> haha, same to you
<jfenn2199> (side note on 11.04 it would be nice if the regular installation instructions for Unity notified that nux is a required library not yet packaged)
<Dan9186[MM]> but then you wouldn't get to have fun with it
<Dan9186[MM]> you're supposed to get some fun out of it
<jfenn2199> yeah
<jfenn2199> I know
<jfenn2199> so now I'm just waiting on nux to finish building and try again
<jfenn2199> also slightly upset this process has shown me how lazy I've got I actually had to look up the apt-get source commands
<Dan9186[MM]> lol, don't feel too bad, you've obviously forgotten more than i've known
<jfenn2199> my time on Unemployment (June '08 - Dec '09) gave me alot of time to hack away at the command line
<jfenn2199> may disappear for a minute install is complete so I'm going to try again with Unity
<Dan9186[MM]> aight
<Dan9186[MM]> i may or may not be afk when you get back, the fiancee is lible to come drag me downstairs at any moment
<jfenn2199> nope that nux wasn't my Unity problem
<jfenn2199> but to quote cyberanger "(Beta) Testing is 1 part pest control and 2 parts sledgehammer"
<Dan9186[MM]> sounds like a good quote
<Dan9186[MM]> what about the alcohol? it's gotta go in there somewhere
<jfenn2199> well fit it in and I'll add to the quote
<jfenn2199> and we can grow it every 6 months
<Dan9186[MM]> lol i'll have to remember that
<cyberanger> Happy Thanksgiving!
<electricus> happy thanksgiving to all!
<cyberanger> & all reply thanks electricus, you too! ;-)
<electricus> so howz your turkey day cyberanger?
 * cyberanger thinks "uh oh, my goose is cooked"
<cyberanger> all is well
<cyberanger> nearing it's end perhaps
<cyberanger> that turkey kinda puts one to sleep
<cyberanger> working on some regex for a proxy setup atm
<cyberanger> trying to use that to keep me awake
<cyberanger> jfenn2199: that was a good quote, seems like the same context too (meant as debugging alpha/beta/Release Canadite is hell but to truely understand heavan, it might help for one to see help)
<cyberanger> glad it left it's proper impression
<jfenn2199> happy thanksgiving cyberanger and electricus
<cyberanger> you too jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes?
<cyberanger> not bad, working on a pac file for a number of sites
<jfenn2199> fun fun
<cyberanger> bbc's iplayer in britian, pandora & hulu in the us, channel 7 australia
<cyberanger> non ssl portitions of facebook & twitter & such
<cyberanger> anything to keep me awake for a little longer
<jfenn2199> I've been up since 1 am and just haven't been able to sleep so I'm sucking myself into freedoom
<cyberanger> why no rest
<jfenn2199> well i started to go to sleep and my dad got off work early and knocked on my door at 1am and then for some reason I haven't been able to sleep
<cyberanger> uh fun, I have those kinda nights too
<jfenn2199> and what better way to battle insomnia than killing demons (it's not the inspirational kind of insomnia)
<cyberanger> one thing, non-threating, still for some reasone to trigger an alertness & awareness that's hard to supress
<jfenn2199> true
<cyberanger> friends in the military have it worse
<cyberanger> the training saved them enough for war, but they couldn't turn it off
<jfenn2199> I can only imagine
<cyberanger> problem with imagine is it can lead anywhere, vs observation, it's limited by what you observe
<jfenn2199> very true but observation isn't an option for me I attempted to join and they told me to put on weight I attempted and no change
<cyberanger> well, that statement isn't just military
<cyberanger> anybody can observere, law enforcement & the military just teach you to do it better
<jfenn2199> well to understand the full mind set you have to experience it just merely observing those who experienced (even while they are experiencing it (in the case of law enforcement)) won't give even a 10th of the effect
<cyberanger> yeah, but anything is better than nothing, but there can also be too much too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-26
 * cyberanger was locking down his system a little more, plus some networking optimizations, some of which did require kernel tweaks & one was low enough to cause the need for a reboot
<cyberanger> wow, I expected more quiet on thanksgiving than on black friday
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst, how was today
<wrst> good cyberanger just got in from the inlaws, had a good thanksgiving?
<cyberanger> I did; did you?
<cyberanger> (Inlaws, hm, that's a coin toss)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-27
<wrst> ha ha no it was all good have great inlaws cyberanger
 * cyberanger wonders if the wife is sholder surfing or not
<cyberanger> glad you enjoyed your trip & holiday
<wrst> yep monday will be rough :)
<wrst> oh and no shoulder surfing cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> hmm, sure
<wrst> ha ha no really
<cyberanger> is she coerceing you now too, I got a cell phone & I'm pretty sure the 9 & 1 keys still work
<wrst> ha ha
 * wrst considers logging into his natty install to update
<cyberanger> speaking of coercsion, do I hear an unmarked black helicopter
<wrst> ha ha, cyberanger have you messed with natty any yet?
<cyberanger> not too much, been messing with maverick & lucid kernels, further security upgrades & networking support, (trying to keep) working on #swissknife-router
<cyberanger> I have installed a cli natty, but not done much outside that
<cyberanger> the install is to help with some repository mirror experiments going on atm
<wrst> ahh cool well i'm about to do a fresh install my update form my exisint 10.10 isntall has gone terribly off :)
<wrst_natty> cyberanger: wish me look i'm about to reboot
<cyberanger> I wish you look
<cyberanger> at your keys lol
<wrst_natty> thanks cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> joke aside, I do wish you luck
<wrst_natty> i'm testing the bleeding ubuntu edge i would love to acutally be able to use unity... not for sure if it is cooperating with my ati card yet
<wrst_natty> i have a feeling i'm about to get an install without a user
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going?
<cyberanger> wrst_natty: what?
<cyberanger> there should allways be two users, root & nobody
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: oh, quite wonderful, enjoying some of lifes flaws
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: life's flaws?
<cyberanger> unemployment (aside from freelance)
<cyberanger> however a year from now that could be fixed, possibly sooner (so just freelance & get what I can till then at the least)
<wrst> mac9416: how are you doing?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-11-28
<cyberanger> hey mac9416
<mac9416> Hey, cyberanger, wrst! Sorry, I was afk.
<mac9416> How're y'all?
<wrst> good mac9416 how have things been going for you?
<mac9416> Pretty good, even though I just upgraded an offline machine from an alternate CD and screwed it up royally.
<mac9416> But this apple cider sure tastes fine.  :-)
<mac9416> And a bug I reported two months ago just got some attention.
<wrst> well that is good what bug?
<mac9416> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/653293
<mac9416> bbiab
<wrst> oh goodness mac9416 i had noticed that glad you thought to file a bug!
<cyberanger> my T-Mobile G2 is awesome, has been rooted for a few weeks, with cyanogenmod installed right after, and now it's sim subsidy lock is removed, woo hoo yes!
<wrst> congrats cyberanger, even though i have no clue what you just said
<cyberanger> and thanks to connectbot or andchat (I choose connectbot) I'm able to share this news with you all
 * cyberanger wishes he had a spare android phone to hand wrst to let him enjoy some city tech in the boondocks
<cyberanger> mac9416: so to answer your question in one word, Sweet
<cyberanger> wrst: android is linux (very oversimplified) rooting (getting root on an android) isn't as simple as sudo
<wrst> i wish you had an android phone to hand me also, i've been on the hunt for one eventually i will get one just because of it being linux open more or less etc etc
<cyberanger> and (oh, this one's gonna burn a little) installing cyanogenmod is like going from ubuntu to crunchbang, much faster
<cyberanger> the last part isn't as simple to explain, luckily I just switched to my desktop now, so I'm not all thumbs
<cyberanger> T-Mobile, AT&T, and many other carriers in other countries (and smaller ones here) use GSM
<cyberanger> the phones are all (oversimplified) the same, switching service is as easy as taking a plastic chip that comes with the phone (this is the sim card) and sticking it in the phone
<cyberanger> but the two big carriers here (and others too) pay for the phones full price, with a sim lock (T-Mobile uses the term SIM Subsidy lock, there are more than one kind of sim locks, but I've only ever seen a subsidy lock in use)
<cyberanger> and you get it cheaper, becuase part of the phone cost is in the phone bill
<cyberanger> that lock prevents me from using it with anyone but the carrier I bought the phone from, till it's unlocked, which in my case is today
<cyberanger> wrst: make sense?
<wrst> ha ha yes
<cyberanger> this will be useful some point in 2011 (forget back to the future, I'm heading back to canada. (I hate being a tourist, but I don't mind visiting an intresting place)
<cyberanger> )
<cyberanger> four phones I own are unlocked now, gotta see about a 5th
<wrst> well cyberanger i'm about to see if i can get natty to install again... yesterday was not such a good attempt
<cyberanger> wrst: what went wrong
<cyberanger> wrst_natty: what went wrong
<cyberanger> what went wrong, your CLI usage seems right ;-)
 * cyberanger thinks he just came up with something clevar, must try it
<wrst_natty> cyberanger: never would boot yesterday
<wrst_natty> tried todays daily image and there is unity... sorta but making progress, i think :)
<wrst_natty> well i'm signing off cyberanger while this is installing
<cyberanger> wrst_natty: maybe using a netisnt would help
<cyberanger> and see you later (with weechat I hope, where's quassel ;-))
<cyberanger> wb excid3
<excid3> hey cyberanger
<excid3> irccloud just didn't reconnect to all my channels
<cyberanger> all? what ones did it not miss ;-)
<cyberanger> excid3: ^ it sounds like a good service, but that sounds like a bad glitch
 * wrst yawns
 * wrst pokes cyberanger to see if he is still alive
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-19
<chris4585> strange, I don't like printers
<chris4585> mine just works usually but it sucks
<wrst> mine usually works but its a pretty cheap laser about to look for a more network friendly one
<mint__> anyone here
<chris4585> I'd like a wireless one...
<chris4585> but that costs money
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx... if you are here
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> anything interesting going on?
<wrst> not for me chris4585, i pronounced my printer dead that's about it
<wrst> how about with you?
<chris4585> lol, that sucks :/ eh nothing with me
<wrst> yeah ordered another new cheap laser printer they are disposable it seems
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I have a printer, but most of the time it is in my closet
<wrst> not a bad idea
<Juzzy> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/c77.0.403.403/p403x403/402498_10151229072698503_1987294143_n.jpg
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-21
<chris4585> wrst, this is sort of good news for gnome, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/gnome-shell-38-to-get-classic-mode.html
<vychune> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<vychune> do yall know how to install a keyboard layout?
<chris4585> hey vychune
<chris4585> uh, not really but I'm sure google would lol
<vychune> google has no idea
<vychune> how you been dude?
<chris4585> I'm good vychune thanks, how are you?
<vychune> ok besides th fact that this netbook is getting on my nerves
<chris4585> which netbook?
<vychune> hp 210 mini
<vychune> and im not a fan of unity
<chris4585> I don't think anyone really is in here
<chris4585> vychune, are the fn keys inverted or something like that?
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> thats not the issue
<vychune> some keys arent working
<chris4585> vychune, does this help any? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=dk&lc=da&dlc=da&docname=c02035108
<chris4585> I can't seem to find a real solution
<chris4585> dude there seems to be a lot of issues on that laptop
<chris4585> that is why I don't ever buy hp :/ especially for laptops
<vychune> i wont
<chris4585> fixing it for a friend or something?
<vychune> yeah
<chris4585> gotcha, can't say I didn't look :/
<vychune> you probably saw every i did
<vychune> bs
<chris4585> yeah no solution without really hunting it down yourself
<vychune> thanks for trying
<chris4585> np
<vychune> im gonna use an onscreen  keyboard
<chris4585> :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-22
<wrst> chris4585: looks like it i'm a kde user now :)
<chris4585> ah, all good, just thought you might like to know
<vychune> sup wrst
<wrst> not much vychune how are you?
<wrst> chris4585: yeah it is good to know i want to like gnome
<chris4585> same
<vychune> im doing great
<vychune> and im a XFCE4 guy myself
<chris4585> openbox <3
<vychune> *malfoy eyebrow raise*
<vychune> im rolling out guys, not on my pc lol
<vychune> o/
<wrst> chris4585: ordered and received a printer for my messed up one... a samsung and i must say linux support is good, not open i don't think on the driver but its a good driver
<chris4585> ah, at least it works and that is awesome
<chris4585> I've not really heard of any issues ever with any samsung devices
<chris4585> so I guess they do good support?
<wrst> I don't know but their software works well on this WiFi printer and I can print from my phone which is cool
<chris4585> that is cool
<wrst> yes had a dandy little android app
<wrst> and iOS if you are into that type of thing
<wrst> but I'm turning into a Samsung fan love my S III phone
<chris4585> yeah I like samsung, but for other computer stuff I really like asus
<chris4585> they are quality and usually offer awesome features with their products
<wrst> yep I have an Asus laptop
<chris4585> nice
<wrst> its a low end one also
<wrst> but still good stuff or I think
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> I hope I can buy a system76 next time
<wrst> don't want to have to mess with secure about or any of that jazz
<chris4585> that would be nice, their laptops are pretty nice
<wrst> yep i'm not for sure if arch has a solution for secure boot or not
<chris4585> for UEFI?
<chris4585> my asus board has UEFI (this computer), and arch has no issues, but I don't know about secure boot
<wrst> yeah don't know how a windows 8 machine would work with it or if that is as big of an issue
<chris4585> if it helps, this machine is win8 ready
<chris4585> I bought this mobo specifically because of that
<chris4585> it has a few win8 features which are neat, for instance, if win8 is installed it will boot fast, so there is a button on the board to boot directly to UEFI
<chris4585> or
<chris4585> I can plug the reset switch into a different header, so when the reset button is pressed it will boot directly into UEFI
<wrst> hmm coo
<wrst> l
<wrst> *cool :)
<wrst> i am not that well versed i'm still in a bios world :)
<chris4585> it works too which is nice, but this board's UEFI doesn't boot insanely fast like I'd hoped :/
<chris4585> I watch too many videos
<wrst> but you know your stuff
 * chris4585 nods
<chris4585> dude if I just want to learn something I head over to youtube lol
<wrst> very true just haven't needed to learn about that one yet :)
<chris4585> well when looking for a new motherboard a particular video won me over
<wrst> its been a long time since i have built a machine
<chris4585> that would be my dream job
<wrst> doing that all the time? yeah would be fun
<chris4585> yeah :)
<wrst> chris4585: i have to give kde a big edge over gnome for theming
<chris4585> wrst, definitely, KDE has earned that achievement
<chris4585> it is definitely good at that
<chris4585> wrst, http://chris4585.tumblr.com/post/36257317324/okay-ive-felt-like-i-have-been-doing-the-same
<wrst> sweet
<chris4585> thanks, I setup funtoo for a friend, he is making a funtoo based distro (I believe? lol) and needs a bunch of binaries and they have to be compiled...
<chris4585> so I'm helping him out
<chris4585> funtoo is actually not that bad, just everything is compiled, and emerge for a package manager isn't that bad either
<wrst> emerge? gentoo?
<chris4585> yes
<chris4585> gentoo based
<chris4585> http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Welcome
<chris4585> it feels very similar to what arch does
<wrst> here is my beginning of a dark theme attempt: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/kde7.png
<wrst> i have been tempted to try gentoo in a VM just haven't had a month to work on it and let it compile stuff :)
<chris4585> that looks nice wrst
<chris4585> wrst, it actually didn't take me that long to install funtoo, maybe 2hrs
<wrst> wallpaper needs work and that blue glow gets on my nerves
<chris4585> the blue glow can be turned off in effects I believe
<chris4585> the option is somewhere... just gotta hunt it down lol
<wrst> yes and you cna make it a dark "glow" like it should be
<chris4585> the wiki for installing funto was way shorter than arch, and for a funtoo install any modern livecd will do
<chris4585> funtoo*
<wrst> hmm
<chris4585> http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Funtoo_Linux_Installation
<chris4585> I used archbang ironically to install funtoo
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> pretty cool
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> i'm just pretty happy with arch, its automated enough but also gives me plenty of control
<chris4585> agreed, arch is great of course but funtoo is well pretty much the same just all source
<chris4585> only real difference I saw
<wrst> its all good
<chris4585> wrst, mind if I share your screenshot with thousands of people?
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> sure
<wrst> go for it :)
<chris4585> maybe not that many
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> i doubt thousands  would be interested :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-23
<wrst> chris4585: had a good day i hope?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, how was yours?
<wrst> very good and i'm up late... not used to this
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> wife has gone out doing the crazy shopping thing
<wrst> i think my flirting with kde is over and it may have turned into a romance
<Unit193> But what about Xfce?
<wrst> Unit193: i have to mess with it add a compositor etc etc and kde just works very nicely
<chris4585> I'd like to watch the crazy people shop
<wrst> yes but would require me to lose more sleep
<chris4585> gotcha
<wrst> i'm tracking her on facebook at the moment
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> well good night chris4585 i'm going to let them shop
<chris4585> alright, sleep well
<chris4585> Receiving objects:   5% (133/2495), 111.97 MiB | 1.85 MiB/s
<chris4585> lol wrong channel
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-24
<cyberanger> wrst: connection issues today?
<wrst> cyberanger: evidently
<Unit193> Was quite windy here, you have that?
<wrst> just rain
<cyberanger> wrst: hope it's resolved
<wrst> guess it is I was gone when it was happening
<cyberanger> wb ComputerChic
<Juzzy> morning
<Juzzy> did everyone survive black friday?
<wrst> Juzzy: my wife did the midnight thing
<wrst> good thing for me she got it all done and I slept the entire time
<Juzzy> haha nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-11-25
<wrst> nice for me at least
<Juzzy> righto
<cyberanger> Juzzy: yeah, I survived, actually not bad
<cyberanger> hectic, but not bad
<cyberanger> one of the best nights there
<wrst> cyberanger: you had the bad part putting up woth the crazy people like my wife
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, the craziest people were the ones that waited 4 hours at least for a 198 dollar 40 inch tv
<cyberanger> some was claiming 7 hours, I can vouch for 4 of that
<wrst> how much does that tv normally cost?
<cyberanger> but no murder, little mayhem
<cyberanger> that exact tv I think isn't normally carried in our store, emerson
<cyberanger> but on avg it was 40% discount
<cyberanger> that's what I could gather at least
<wrst> ha thats good :)
<cyberanger> online seemed to be 40-50%, avg. 47% (makes sense, that extra 7% is easy, everyone online buys before the staff demand to ship items, wal-mart has that extra step
<cyberanger> so, 7% is the lack of wages for salesfloor concerns, cart pushers, and riot control (keep in mind, IT costs at wal-mart were there, online maps for computers, smartphones, and walmart.com cyber monday, wal-mart didn't save any there)
 * cyberanger feels even more tired now than when he fell asleep :-/
<cyberanger> time for another night shift, catch you all later
<wrst> later
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<pace_t_zulu> morning cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> quiet in here
<pace_t_zulu> some new handles ... ComputerChic lengau - nice to see y'all
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you doing alright (sorry for the long reply, fell asleep
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: doing well - thanks
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: how are things round here?
<cyberanger> with 3 jobs right now, I'm barely here, but from what I gather from the backlogs, things are going well
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu
 * wrst watches as firefox compiles
<chris4585> wrst, from aur?
<wrst> chris4585: yes the opensuse kde version
<wrst> been working for... oh an hour now
<wrst> how you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, cool, I've been helping a funtoo project
<chris4585> all it is, is compiling and making binaries
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> oh goodness that may take days?
<chris4585> weeks
<chris4585> hes trying to make a distro based off of funtoo but with binaries instead of compiling
<chris4585> so to get the binaries in a repo we have to compile everything
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-20
<Juzzy> http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/how-we-deploy-300-times-a-day
<cyberanger> nice
 * wrst notes the silence is over
 * cyberanger hears the silence return slowly, sounds like lunch sizzling on the grill
<cyberanger> never mind, that is my lunch on the grill
<Unit193> Silence will fall!
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> Unit193: !
<Unit193> Doctor Who fans?
<wrst> ?
 * wrst was really just talking to hear himself ramble
<cyberanger> yes, classic or remake
<cyberanger> wrst: are you a fan of the BBC show Doctor Who?
<wrst> obviouslly not :)
<wrst> since I totally missed a reference to something
<Juzzy> heh sorry to ruin the wednesday
<wrst> ha ha Juzzy
<cyberanger> Juzzy: that's a good post
<cyberanger> wish some developers leared from that
<chris4585> Unit193, yes, doctor who ftw
<Unit193> This Saturday!
<chris4585> I haven't kept up with the latest season
<chris4585> I like to wait until the season is over and just sit down and enjoy the season uninterrupted
<netritious> What condiment does Dr Who have with his fish sticks?
<netritious> TARDIS sauce.
<Unit193> (Custard.)
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> reminds me of the last time I ordered, fish and chips, they brought me a bag of lays potato chips and didn't see the problem
<chris4585> lol...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-21
<Unit193> netritious: Oh, and now to make your alerts happy, http://unit193.net/openbox/
<wrst> morning Omnifrog!
<netritious> Unit193: roger...dealing with stupid "badware" on parents PC :/
<wrst> netritious oh the joys
<wrst> my parents run ubuntu I give them no choice
<netritious> If winders is fubar'ed I'm installing ubuntu on it
<netritious> it's actually a decent PC wrst, but three users that can't comprehend "stop installing stuff you don't know anything about"
<wrst> oh netritious its not a question of the hardware
<wrst> its a question of the users :)
<netritious> as always, right? :)
<wrst> yep
<netritious> how's your day going wrst?
<wrst> and windows is easier due to the lax handling of the admin user
<wrst> going well so far :)
 * wrst isn't going to ask netritious that question
<netritious> ha ha
<wrst> and going to websites that people shouldn't, the old if it sounds too good to be true... that should apply to computers also
<cyberanger> netritious: are all three users administrative
<netritious> No, just one, but they all know the password so they might as well be
 * cyberanger facepalms
<wrst> and its hard for that not to happen in a house
<netritious> Yep, told my dad not to share password, but anyway lol
<netritious> now he gets ubuntu, at least I'm pretty sure that will happen today
<netritious> tell me about it cyberanger
<cyberanger> yeah, a benifit of living alone and corporate policies against that, and besides, why would I intentionally weaken my setup
<netritious> this is the second time in two months I've been called over :/
<wrst> ouch
<wrst> that will cause you to take drastic measures
<netritious> not to drastic for me to put ubuntu on it lol....for them, maybe a bit of a change
<netritious> they'll just have to get over it
<netritious> I think they will a month or so from now when they aren't infected again
<cyberanger> maybe lubuntu would be less drastic, right Unit193
<netritious> I know that precise smokes ont hat machine...installed to primary partition but have to have USB thumbdrive to boot it (was my decision)
<wrst> netritious: I have the nexus 5
<netritious> nice wrst...how much did that set you back?
<wrst> the 32GB is 399
<wrst> plus tax and shipping of course
<netritious> not bad for 32GB
<wrst> I think it was right at 450 when all said and done, just trying to track down a sprint sim/uuid card
<netritious> which carrier are you using?
<netritious> ah ok
<wrst> Ting, they are on the sprint network
<netritious> I did get some good news today...I get my stp moms old galaxy note
<netritious> *step
<wrst> nice
<wrst> those are nice phones
<netritious> yeah will go nicely with my captivate glide
<netritious> will have to find some AOSP rom to put on it though....ATT has it all FUBAR'ed and refuses to fix it
<netritious> some update was pushed through a few months back and she's had problems ever since
<wrst> is that the first note? http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Quincyatt_Info
<netritious> wrst: I'm not sure if it's the I or II
<wrst> cyanogenmod available for both... I think that would make you very happy
<netritious> I was pretty sure all of the galaxy line was officially supported by cyanogenmod
<netritious> awesome
<netritious> I haven't been able to successfully flash my captivate glide with /anything/...not sure what's up with that, but whatever. At least my phone works heh
<netritious> =haven't bricked it by trying to flash it
<wrst> that something I love about the nexus phones... so easy to mess with
<Unit193> Oh, I should have said, Lubuntu by itself is more XP-like, but the configuration of it is more file based since it has openbox under the hood, when it comes to keyboards.
<Unit193> (Obconf/lxappearance-obconf fix the GUI problem.)
<wrst> KDE default is pretty Windows 7'ish but on ubuntu kde aka kubuntu is awful
<wrst> that is my opinion anyway
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:
<cyberanger> hey xTEMPLARx
<wrst> cyberanger, xTEMPLARx has a quassel core that is connection but he never checks it
<wrst> so we can say whatever we want about him :)
<cyberanger> lol, lemme guess he prefers a good cli client like me ;-)
<wrst> no I think he just has forgotten irc :)
<cyberanger> ouch
<wrst> howdy chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-22
<cyberanger> netritious: are you a fan of A Perfect Circle?
<Fastforward85> Hey guys. How's it going?
<cyberanger> not bad, how about you Fastforward
<Fastforward> Doing well, thanks. Enjoying the rain and a sandwich at the moment.
<netritious> cyberanger: they are ok. Big fan of Tool though.
<cyberanger> netritious: they just released a new album this week, but afaik, only one song is new
<cyberanger> yeah, I recalled us talking about Tool, wasn't sure about A Perfect Circle though
<netritious> Well that's weird cyberanger, but then again, Maynard is involved :)
<netritious> ^^about the "only one song is new"
<cyberanger> the song is "By and Down"
<cyberanger> yeah, that is very odd
<netritious> what are some other bands you like cyberanger?
<cyberanger> I'm all over the map lately, David Bowie, Nina Simone, Epica, In This Moment
<netritious> haven't heard of Epica
<cyberanger> http://youtu.be/CXp8297gqTU
 * wrst doesn't understand  a word
 * wrst wishes those kids would turn that noise down
<wrst> and get off my yard!!!!
 * cyberanger agrees with wrst
<cyberanger> and it might help if it wasn't for the fact Epica is a Dutch symphonic metal band
<wrst> ha ha will yeah !
<cyberanger> and if I used a better video
<wrst> actually that was pretty interesting
<wrst> that combo of things
<cyberanger> yeah, and that's just a sampling, it gets intrestingly weirder
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-23
<cyberanger> G2g
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-11-24
<Omnifrog_> http://www.eatliver.com/i.php?n=11223
<wrst> :D
<cyberanger> wb ChanServ
<Unit193> :D
<cyberanger> really, again.....(nice spotting that Unit193 )
<cyberanger> chris4585: wb
<chris4585> thanks cyberanger
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> wrst, good, yourself?
<wrst> yep doing well trying to have a lazy end to the weekend
<chris4585> same here
<chris4585> I have a dentist appointment tomorrow and truck to do
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-11-20
<Unit193> Heh.
<Juzzy> :>
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-16
<Unit193> aedend: Having fun? :P
<minasota> Unit193: ha, maybe... trying to figure out why I use znc when I can jist run screen/weechat on my server
<cyberanger> hey minasota
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-21
<minasota> what do you all use for domain name registration?
<Unit193> https://www.namecheap.com/
<minasota> Unit193: so I can _just_ register with them, I don't have to host thru them, right?
<Unit193> I don't use any of their hosting, no.  There's also name.com, gandi.net, and some others.
<minasota> I had a no-ip account. was going to use them, but it was like almost 60 bucks after everything was done
<minasota> well, more like $47 and some change. ~25 a year for renewal and ~$10 for private registration
<minasota> and some other stuff they added I did not need
<Unit193> namecheap even has a Dynamic endpoint.  My home router supports it, so if the router gets a new IP it can just update the subdomain for home.  ddclient supports it.
<Unit193> ...Didn't no-ip have a free tier?
<minasota> Unit193: that's cool. I used no-ip for that.
<minasota> No free teir that I know of as far as regestering a domain name
<Unit193> And yeah, even with whoisguard my domain isn't even that bad for renewals.
 * minasota is missing the in-line spellcheck... still learning weechat
<minasota> I'm looking at the site right now. Looks like what I searching for
<minasota> idk, maybe I'm complicating things. All I need is a name that points to my server
<minasota> Unit193: I'm curious, what do you use your server for?
<Unit193> Depends which server, and a lot of things.
<minasota> Unit193: man of many words... :) Ok
<Unit193> Well, I could list a few, but don't really know what you're looking for.  Of course an httpd, I run a firefox sync server but that's just a uwsgi application behind the httpd, cgit+gitolite repos, torrent tracker, I have a couple bots on different ones, one sits in #ubuntu even, etc, etc. :P
<minasota> Unit193: good job, you have officially lost me :) I'm going to take a moment and google some of what you just said
<Unit193> Well that wasn't quite what I intended, just gave a partial list.
<minasota> Unit193: idk really, I want to learn and play around, but at the same time I don't want to comprimise legit things I'm using my server for
<minasota> I know man, that's why I ask in here, You all are very knowledable
 * minasota knows how to spell, damn you weechat plugin...
<Unit193> I suppose to be fair I have it because I either use it or am playing around with it. :P  (I used to have bttracker running a while, forgot about it, ended up being handy then upgraded it to opentracker.)
<minasota> I've actually been reading about creating a bot. But the documention is all over the place. Basically something like #newsly in ##news but for sports :D
<Unit193> Ah, yanos bot.
<Unit193> Erm, 'yano's bot'
<Unit193> I idle in the weather channel getting alerts (eg, ##weather-us-tn for TN.)
<minasota> I do the same thing. But for the weather I just created a conky script that I could view without opening anything
<Unit193> Ah, I have a weather script for my conky as well, yeah.
<minasota> it's nothing really other than, "can I do this" If I really need to know the weather there are plenty of recources :)
<cyberanger> I'd been using namecheap, considering switching myself though
<minasota> grrr, I've spent lmost an hour reviewing this service... I just need a freaking name for my server
<minasota> :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: what is it you use like dot.tk
<cyberanger> minasota: have you seen dot.tk?
<minasota> not yet..
<Unit193> cyberanger: Ah yeah, though of course you can use others like .ga.
<cyberanger> Might be your answer, your just needing it for family and friends, you don't need a full blown professional .com
<cyberanger> Unit193: thanks, .ga was the other one
<Unit193> Or, err, .net...
<Unit193> cyberanger: There's a few now, though getting StartSSL certs is out of the question for .tk.  Thanks for reminding me, even if I do still have those domains...
<cyberanger> Unit193: wonder if letsencrypt will fix that
<cyberanger> minasota: look at http://www.my.ga/en/index.html?lang=en and http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html?lang=en
<Unit193> cyberanger: Actually they use freenom.com
<minasota> cyberanger: thanks, will do
<cyberanger> minasota: What Unit193 said, http://www.freenom.com/en/index.html?lang=en
<cyberanger> has .tk and .ga, few others
<cyberanger> Unit193: thanks, forgot about that.
<Unit193> Hah, maybe between the two of us we'll finally get it. :P
<cyberanger> Maybe
<Unit193> Meh, future of newsbeuter in Debian doesn't look great.
<cyberanger> How so?
<cyberanger> pull from git/subversion/bazzar then?
<minasota> checked freenom and the domain I want is available - .ml .ga. cf. gq
<minasota> "As a PAID domain name registrant, you receive the benefits of holding the legal license rights of the domain name. This means that you can register the domain for a longer period of time (1-10 years)"
<minasota> How long does the free domain name last?
<minasota> I'm assuming I have to update or something every 12 months?
<cyberanger> Unit193: Has it changed lately?
<cyberanger> minasota: think 3 or 6 months, you just renew it though, Unit193 might know more
<minasota> so it's like a host with no-ip, just renew when time is up?
<cyberanger> Yep
<Unit193> cyberanger: Usually 12 months is the long option, aye.
<minasota> cool
<minasota> Unit193: you still around?
<Unit193> Yeah.
<minasota> the firefox sync server you said you run, I know firefox offers that service with an account acctivation. Just curious how/why you setup your own. Might be something I'd like to do
<minasota> Basically, what advantage would I have running my own sync server for firefox over what is already available?
<Unit193> I then "own" the data. I didn't really "feel" comfortable trying it out with them having all my data.
<Unit193> cyberanger has it better of course, FXA too.
<minasota> Unit193: I totally understand. Can you point me towards something I could read up on this more, please
<Unit193> https://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync-1.5.html well this isn't what I did, but docs.
<minasota> cool, I'll take a look. I found this one, too https://www.vegard.net/archives/10175/ I like the idea of owning the sync/data. thank you
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-22
<Unit193> Also, it might be that sanity thing.
<Unit193> I have none.
<minasota> nice to know I'm in good company
<Unit193> Turns out it was handy I was running my own tracker too, considering otherwise I was using demonii as a secondary and it's now gone.
<minasota> I tried to register with freenom. It's blocked my ip unitl Dec
<minasota> Unit193: I went with namecheap. Thanks for the reference
<Unit193> Sure, glad it helped.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-22
<Omnifrog>  so...
<Omnifrog> yet another idiot who shares my first and last name is trying to buy a house
<Omnifrog> (this is the second one)
<Omnifrog> this person also doesn't know how to use email
<Omnifrog> this dork lives in AZ
<Omnifrog> brad.rogers@movement.com
<Omnifrog> Chris Benson passed me your contact information and I understand you are looking into purchasing a home.  I am here to help you through this process, .......
<Omnifrog> long email, lots of marketing speak
<Omnifrog> now the ball is in my court
<Omnifrog> Brad,
<Omnifrog> Thank you for getting in contact with me. I would like to clarify my home search goals. I'm looking for a professional tree house build or perhaps one of those Tiny House builds like you see on the home and garden TV networks.
<Omnifrog> I would prefer something higher than 30 feet in elevation for a tree house construction. As for a Tiny house build something in the 600sq-ft range is in the sweet spot.
<Omnifrog> Composting toilets are a must !
<Omnifrog> ..
<Omnifrog> ..
<Omnifrog> I'm still working on more absurdities
<Omnifrog> I would prefer it if all water needs were supplied by a hand pump that draws the water from a 30 gal plastic container suspended above either of the types of structures.
<Omnifrog> Also, all electrical supplies should be powered by solar panels or a nearby hydro-electric water wheel.
<Omnifrog> My price range is in the $3500 - $5000 area as long as there is free wifi and it's close to a good school.
<Omnifrog> Thanks for all you are doing for us! I'm glad you are in our corner on this one.
<Omnifrog> and sign and send
<Omnifrog> the great thing is I can legitimately sign it with my real name
<Omnifrog> I love doing things like this
<Omnifrog> I only wish I was more funnier
<wrst> Ha ha that's great Omnifrog
<[Ubik]> I have ended up with a few those types of E-Mails to certain addresses of mine, never done anything with them. Sounds like I might need to do so in the near future.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-23
<minasota> Omnifrog: nicely played, sir. Btw, are you retired? :)
<Omnifrog> nope. I have a "non-traditional" occupation
<Omnifrog> [Ubik], I was almost able to cancel the closing meeting of the last house purchasing email non-sense
<Omnifrog> I repeatedly replied to the Realtor that they had the wrong email address. They didn't ever take any action
<Omnifrog> finally on the night before closing I told em... you know what? fuck it. I don't want the house
<Omnifrog> cancel everything
<Omnifrog> never heard back from them again
<minasota> Is it concerning to you that, your email is associated with all this?
<minasota> I can understand fat fingering a key or two and getting the wrong email addr but, you seem to be associated with a lot of potential home buyers :)
<Omnifrog> I get a lot of OOPs mail
<Omnifrog> but they are all due to people that share my exact first/last name
<Omnifrog> I get monthly car insurance statements
<Omnifrog> once I even took over a guys domain names and hosting provider
<minasota> What goes around, comes around...
<Omnifrog> the "forgot password" link allowed me to figure out whats going on
<Omnifrog> oh, I'm not a dick
<Omnifrog> I thought at first that it was someone trying to take over MY domains
<Omnifrog> the email said my domains were about to expire and that I needed to "click here"
<Omnifrog> so I copied the URL and edited it to get to the sites home page
<Omnifrog> tried to log in, and "recovered lost password"
<Omnifrog> once I was in I found the guys contact info
<Omnifrog> that was a weird as fuck phone call
<Omnifrog> hi, is this [my name]?
<Omnifrog> yes
<Omnifrog> ah, well hi, this is [my name]
<Omnifrog> funny thing happened today
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> of course I gave him all the info to regain control of his accounts
<Omnifrog> the problem is gmail
<Omnifrog> and how it handles dots
<Omnifrog> "."
<Omnifrog> joe.blow is the same to gmail servers as joeblow
<Omnifrog> also the same as joe..blow
<Omnifrog> so all the joe.m.blow's who mistype and leave out the middle initial get redirected to the earliest created joeblow/joe.blow account
<minasota> but not the same as joe<dot>blow
<Omnifrog> are < allowed in user names ?
<minasota> no
<Omnifrog> I'm not really worried about it
<minasota> but if you ever publish your email, using "dot" instead of "." helps.
<Omnifrog> I'm a good person. I wont ever screw anyone over
<Omnifrog> I will have fun with it every now and then though
<Omnifrog> trying to explain situations like this to people on the phone is REALLY weird though
<Omnifrog> they see you as a con and a threat from the very start
<Omnifrog> even if all you are doing is trying to help them
<minasota> Just take care of it behind the scenes. Secure what you find is vulnerable and move along ;)
<Omnifrog> but how do you do that if you are already in
<Omnifrog> thinking you are looking into a threat to yourself
<Omnifrog> when I clicked "forgot password" I just wanted to see what happened
<Omnifrog> but it changed the password in the process
<Omnifrog> so now I was the only one with the password to his account
<Omnifrog> I had no choice but to contact him
<minasota> Maybe next time don't go so far? Contact the service and explain what you found and let them handle it?
<Omnifrog> call tech support?
<Omnifrog> where I would have to authenticate my identity
<Omnifrog> ...
<Omnifrog> >.>
<minasota> For all they know, you were trying to gain access, got scared and tried to cover yourself by saying "I was only trying to help" You know what I mean?
<Omnifrog> by leaving them out of it I fixed the problem with no wait time litening to musak
<Omnifrog> convincing the hosting company would be a lot harder than convincing the owner
<minasota> Not your problem... Busybody :P
<Omnifrog> keep in mind, I wasnt trying to take over someones domain
<Omnifrog> I was trying to figure out who was trying to take over MINE!
<Omnifrog> I didn't know what was really up until I was already in control of the account
<Omnifrog> by that point I was like... of shit
<Omnifrog> oh*
<minasota> Secure your side of the street... Forget about "who" is doing what to you. Hell, man you could spend all day chasing down "who" is trying to get into your stuff
<Omnifrog> also, if I had just deleted the email his domains would have expired
<Omnifrog> 30 days later his sites would have been deleted
<minasota> Not likely. Sounds like you got targeted, just saying
<Omnifrog> targeted ?
<Omnifrog> by an email typo?
<minasota> It most likely wasn't a typo
<Omnifrog> I don't understand
<minasota> Ok, say you have an account with some <whatever service>. They send you reminders, alerts etc right?
<Omnifrog> yeah
<minasota> Those are automatic, your email doesn't change, you follow? So what is the likely hood that the <service above> suddenly sends the routine reminder, alert etc to the wrong email address?
<minasota> Rare
<Omnifrog> I really was able to log into the hosting provider though
<Omnifrog> and the persol info on the account was real
<Omnifrog> and the persons web site actually existed
<Omnifrog> I checked
<minasota> I understand... I don't think I'm explaining this well
<Omnifrog> and whois confirmed it
<minasota> The email that was sent to you was not a mistake
<minasota> It was not an error
<Omnifrog> err...
<minasota> It wasn't intended for someone else and ended up in your inbox because of username similarities
<Omnifrog> ...ok
<Omnifrog> I agree that it was misdirected email
<minasota> It was an INTENTIONAL misdirected email...
<Omnifrog> how so?
<Omnifrog> and why?
<Omnifrog> to what end?
<minasota> I explained it above. Think about it. Anyway, I'm off to bed. Have a good night Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> ok, sleep well minasota
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-11-25
<cyberanger> Happy thanksgiving
<Omnifrog> happy DEATH TO ALL TURKEYS day !
<Unit193> We had ham.
<Omnifrog> we have a ridiculously large family so we had both
<Omnifrog> also, YAY! I got a reply from that misdirected email
<Omnifrog> Eric
<Omnifrog> I only provide financing to actual homes, not a tree house.
<Omnifrog> Should you change your search to buying a home give me a call.
<Omnifrog> Best of luck in your search.
<Omnifrog> ...
<Omnifrog> so, he still has no idea the email address is wrong
<Omnifrog> I guess it's my move
<cyberanger> Unit193: that wasn't kosher
<Unit193> \o/
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: lol
<Jack1> any body using 'dd' before
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-11-22
<Omnifrog> this place is like that radiation that comes off black holes. you know, the way they evaporate
<Omnifrog> they radiate people logged in until the poof out of existence
<Unit193> Are you saying I'll end up being the only one here? :3
<Omnifrog> yes. you are Beverly Crusher and Daylin Quaise has just vanished
<Omnifrog> FIND THE VORTEX
<Unit193> Wait, wait...Can't I be..Anyone else? :3
<Omnifrog> who do you want to be?
<Omnifrog> I mean, everyone in your universe is fake
<Omnifrog> you are in a warp bubble
<Omnifrog> fucking Westly
<Omnifrog> ok. I has to has a sleep
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-11-20
<_CM_> I guess TN is as close as I'll get to my state Lol
<_CM_> Hi all
<wrst> well crud had someone new
